# Beretta cougar, what recoil?



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I was in the market for a Beretta 92 compact when a friend told me he had a BERETTA 8000 Cougar F for sale dated BF 1995.
He sent pictures of the gun and it was in excellent condition. I went to his store today and examined the insides. They were also in excellent condition and hardly fired. 
I don't like buying used guns but I couldn't pass this one up. I purchased it and went right to the range. 
It shot like a dream!:smt033
Now I think I will find a holster and even switch off with my PPS as my carry.
This is my second Beretta,I also have the 92FS.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I have a Stoeger Cougar, Same gun as the Beretta you have, It is my main carry gun. Bianchi makes a nice IWB holster for it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, the Cougar is my favorite Beretta. I use a Masters Leather Pancake holster.

MASTER'S Leather PANCAKE Holster - Open Top


----------

